# Matts are back ahhhh



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Help thoses matts are back poor George I just don't know how they have creeped up on us as I try and groom him regually, must be the recent wet weather?? I think I need to get a detangling spay to help me groom him? Any advise on which to get please?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd like to know too..
I have some 'Sorted' eucalyptus & mint detangler and conditioning spray for matted and unruly dog hair.
It can be used on dry coats - I'm not that convinced that it is very effective though, or maybe I expect too much?
Kiki has had a couple of matts this week on the inside of her front legs near her chest - and I know it is down to friction and wearing her equafleece to go hunting in the rain, if she just trotted along in a civilised manner she might not matt as she does.
Inzi's tail and knickers are full of matts and burdock and those triangular bobbly seeds. Plus she is in full autumn moult... I'd shave her, but Ruth, Donna and Renee would be mad at me


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I'd like to know too..
> I have some 'Sorted' eucalyptus & mint detangler and conditioning spray for matted and unruly dog hair.
> It can be used on dry coats - I'm not that convinced that it is very effective though, or maybe I expect too much?
> Kiki has had a couple of matts this week on the inside of her front legs near her chest - and I know it is down to friction and wearing her equafleece to go hunting in the rain, if she just trotted along in a civilised manner she might not matt as she does.
> Inzi's tail and knickers are full of matts and burdock and those triangular bobbly seeds. Plus she is in full autumn moult... I'd shave her, but Ruth, Donna and Renee would be mad at me


Nooooooo don't shave Inzi... Send her to the doggy spa!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Nooooooo don't shave Inzi... Send her to the doggy spa!




No really, I wouldn't shave her - or send her to the doggy spa - she definitely does not have the temperament for that, it would really stress her out. After 8 years I know how to deal with her coat, she moans and complains, we 
have a break to play ball, I comb her, chop out the worst bits and regret taking her to the woods where she picked up soooo many seeds


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Good to know that it's not just cockapoos who suffer with matts! Poor Inzi, matts AND moulting - not fair!xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I combed Molly last night and had to use detangling spray on her ears that is the only place she matts luckily! I have top paw tropical grapefruit detangling spray with kelp and aloe vera. It makes her smell pretty but she hates it when I spray her


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> No really, I wouldn't shave her - or send her to the doggy spa - she definitely does not have the temperament for that, it would really stress her out. After 8 years I know how to deal with her coat, she moans and complains, we
> have a break to play ball, I comb her, chop out the worst bits and regret taking her to the woods where she picked up soooo many seeds


I'm going to cut willow down. She has started getting matts, big ones. I comb her every night but she hates it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no poor willow!!
Ruby's are just around the corner.....
I'm dreading the day


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I wonder why cockapoo's hate to be brushed so much?? I remember my black lab use to love it. She would just sit there all mellow and I could do anything to her she was so sweet She would let me clean her ears and not even budge Molly on the other hand bolts when I take the ear cleaner out and loses her mind....I don't get it?? Now she has this thing when we go out for a walk she doesn't want to put her harness on so she will hide under the table or run around all over the place so I have to trap her it's so frustrating


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Diana, the groomers anti matt and detangle spray helps I think, it softens the matts a little, smells lovely if nothing else! it is cheaper direct from groomers online than pets at home but then you have to pay postage, worth it if you want to buy a few bits - I would recommend the Mikki matt splitter if you don't already have one and the 'tuffer than tangles' slicker brush.
Renee when I was on my grooming course we were grooming a matted poodle cross and my tutor said 'if I come back as a dog I want to be a labrador'!


----------



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

Woody came back from the groomers yesterday like a different dog! He had so many mats that the groomer had to cut him really short! He looks so funny, he has a pencil tail now with a Pom Pom on the end! I really didn't like it when I first saw him but after taking him for a walk in the rain he dried out much quicker and didn't make a mess with his big muddy paws in the kitchen so I can definitely see the benefit of keeping him short.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Woody2012 said:


> Woody came back from the groomers yesterday like a different dog! He had so many mats that the groomer had to cut him really short! He looks so funny, he has a pencil tail now with a Pom Pom on the end! I really didn't like it when I first saw him but after taking him for a walk in the rain he dried out much quicker and didn't make a mess with his big muddy paws in the kitchen so I can definitely see the benefit of keeping him short.


Pictures please


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I wonder why cockapoo's hate to be brushed so much??


Rufus did too until I started using a cat brush on him. It is a slicker brush but has plastic tips on each of the needles. Now he loves it, except for the legs and feet.


----------

